# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Unable to create thread in Nutrition forum.

## wh1spa

As title says, issue with the spam filter, am i not able to create a new thread in Nutrition until i have a certain amount of posts? 
Or is it just the wording in the text im trying to put in the thread, either way, i cant start a new thread or work out what could possibly be setting off the spam filter in my wording.. =\ 

Please help!! 


Col

----------


## wh1spa

Have managed to get my thread to start, Thanks  :Smilie:  

Words in the format of 10 x 12 (atsymbol) 120 sets off the spam filter. 

For those that are wondering.

----------


## PT

Good catch. Thank for letting us know

----------


## SkinnyBoi

hey can you tell me how to start a thread? i have no clue:/

----------


## almostgone

^^^^ Go to the appropriate forum area for.your topic, and look for a button that has a "+" sign and says Post New Thread, click on it and you should be able to get started from there.
Welcome to the forum!  :Smilie:

----------

